# Top máy khoan Makita bán chạy tại Hà Nam



## Ctylasa (16 Tháng tám 2021)

Thương hiệu Makita cũng như các dụng cụ điện khác là những sản phẩm rất được nhiều khách hàng tìm kiếm. máy khoan Makita tại Hà Nam là một thiết bị cần thiết, sử dụng trong nhiều công việc nên đã có rất nhiều dòng sản phẩm được hãng Makita tung ra thị trường. Vậy những loại khoan nào của Makita đang bán chạy nhất?

Trong bài viết này, *Thế Giới Dụng Cụ Điện* sẽ giúp bạn tìm hiểu về sản phẩm máy khoan cầm tay thương hiệu Makita, đánh giá thương hiệu tới chất lượng sản phẩm, giúp quý khách có cái nhìn khách quan dễ dàng lựa chọn hơn khi có nhu cầu mua sắm.

*Máy khoan điện cầm tay Makita TD0101F 230W - Sản phẩm bán chạy nhất tại Hà Nam

Máy khoan cầm tay *này được biết đến là thiết bị vặn vít cầm tay cực nhỏ, tay cầm gọn và mềm hạn chế gây đau tay. Máy có chất liệu nhựa, dây nguồn có vỏ bọc cao su cách điện tuyệt đối. Đèn led chiếu sáng kết hợp trọng lượng nhỏ để máy có thể làm việc ở những ngóc ngách khác nhau.







_Máy khoan dùng điện Makita TD0101F 230W_[/caption]

Makita TD0101F làm việc với công suất 230W, lực siết tối đa 100N.m, tốc độ không tải tối đa đạt 3600 vòng/60s. Đây chắc chắn sẽ là thiết bị với khả năng chinh phục mọi ốc vít với tốc độ nhanh.

Đồng thời, máy vẫn có khả năng khoan trên gỗ, thép với mũi khoan phù hợp. Máy bắn vít dùng điện Makita TD0101F được dùng phổ biến trong các gara sửa chữa xe máy, xây dựng,  ô tô, lắp ráp nội thất,... 

*Máy khoan điện cầm tay Makita FS4000 là sản phẩm tiếp theo bán chạy nhất tại Hà Nam*

Tiếp tục là một sản phẩm máy khoan điện của Makita cũng được bán rất chạy là *Makita FS4000* Đây là loại máy bắn vít hoạt động với công suất cực lớn lên đến 570W, tốc độ không tải đạt 4000 vòng/60s để có thể tháo, siết mọi ốc vít chỉ trong thời gian ngắn. 






_Máy khoan Makita dùng điện nhỏ gọn, độ bền cao_[/caption]

Máy khoan Makita FS4000 có trọng lượng nhỏ chỉ 1,3kg kết hợp với kiểu dáng gọn, tay cầm thon. Người dùng có thể cầm và điều khiển máy làm việc các vị trí như trên cao, góc khuất dễ dàng. 

Bên cạnh đó, sản phẩm cũng được thiết kế với chất liệu cao cấp, có tính năng cách điện đảm bảo an toàn khi dùng. Makita FS4000 được có công nghệ chống rung, chống ồn tốt. Thiết bị được dùng phổ biến cho nhiều công việc khác nhau như lắp ráp máy móc, sửa chữa,  nội thất, xưởng cơ khí,... 

*Máy khoan điện cầm tay Makita 6951 cũng là sản phẩm được người dùng tại Hà Nam rất ưa chuộng*

Đây là một sản phẩm máy vặn vít dùng điện chất lượng rất đáng để xem. Máy mang kiểu dáng rất hiện đại, tối giản hóa những chi tiết để thuận tiện khi sử dụng. 






_Máy khoan Makita 6951 có khả năng bắn vít mạnh mẽ_[/caption]

*Máy khoan điện *Makita 6951 có nguyên liệu nhựa cao cấp, chống va đập, cách điện tốt. Cùng với đó, máy còn có tính năng chống quá tải, quá nhiệt để đảm bảo an toàn khi dùng. Khoan Makita 6951 có công suất 300W, tốc độ không tải tối đa 2200 vòng/60s, lực đập tối đa 3000 lần/phút.

Máy có lực siết cực đạị lên đến 98N.m để có thể siết, tháo ốc vít chặt chẽ, tốc độ cao. Thiết bị được sử dụng phổ biến trong những công việc xây dựng, lắp ráp nội thất, sửa chữa tại những cửa hàng sửa xe, tàu thủy,... 

Những đánh giá cùng với thông tin về máy khoan dùng điện Makita hy vọng giúp quý khách tại tỉnh Hà Nam yên tâm hơn khi mua và sử dụng các thiết bị của Hãng Makita rồi ạ! Đồng thời, quý khách cũng sẽ tìm thấy cho mình máy khoan  điện phù hợp với đặc trưng công việc của bạn

Để được mua sản phẩm chính hãng, nhận hàng, kiểm tra hàng bạn mới phải thanh toán. Và để có được chính sách bảo hành tốt nhất trên thị trường thì không đâu bằng *Thế Giới Dụng Cụ Điện* đâu nhé! Với chính sách riêng biệt mà không đơn vị nào có được đó là 1 đổi 10 nếu bạn phát hiện chúng tôi có phân phối hàng giả hàng nhái ra thị trường. Điều này đã tạo niềm tin cho hơn 20.000 khách hàng trên toàn quốc tin dùng sản phẩm của chúng tôi. Tại Hà Nam ngoài chính sách bảo hành chính hãng cho sản phẩm thì chính sách được nhắc ở trên cũng được áp dụng quý khách hàng nhé! “ Uy tín của chúng tôi – niềm tin dành cho bạn”


----------



## huonghhm (6 Tháng mười một 2021)

bài viết quá hay


----------



## huonghhm (6 Tháng mười một 2021)

giá bao nhiêu vậy ad


----------



## huonghhm (6 Tháng mười một 2021)

CHO MÌNH hỏi chút về sản phẩm


----------



## suachuaiphoneappleno1 (14 Tháng mười một 2021)

giá ở Hà Nội thế nào ạ


----------

